# AMNS Jumping Rows



## tjohnson (Feb 26, 2011)

Guys,

I came to the conclusion that using a "Foil Tent" during higher temps, to shield drippings from the sawdust, can actually cause the AMNS to jump rows.  The foil acts a reflector, and the heat causes sawdust in the next row to get too hot and combust.

I tested this numerous times with the same results.  With the foil tent closely drapped over the AMNS, the rows jumped every time.  Without the foil tent, the rows did not jump.  I came up with a different version of the foil tent that allows for the heat to escape and still keep the drippings off the sawdust.  (2) 12" pieces of wire and a piece of foil.

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 26, 2011)

Do I for-see a new accessory coming to the AMNS line in the near future?


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 26, 2011)

Bikini Top

TJ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2011)

Those R & D guys are A-MAZE-N.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice work Todd- Great bikini top - LOL - I thought I was smart just making a big loop with the foil wraped around the feet and about 6" tall

Like yours better


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 26, 2011)

Canopies are for sissies!!!

 Use an aluminum pan ......

Great idea Todd!

   Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 26, 2011)

Great Idea Todd...


----------



## meateater (Feb 27, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Bikini Top
> 
> TJ




 Bimini Top...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just had to use that "shake your booty" thing. Was this a Scarbelly idear?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2011)

It looks like a party boat. All you need is a miniature trailer. Great idea Todd, but like fp I just use an aluminum pan too.


----------

